# New tank, fish compatibility.



## jessazombie (Feb 15, 2012)

I am not new at having tanks, I used to run another tank with 3 corys, pleco, and betta, but I am recently getting back into it.

I have a new 30g tank that I'm looking to add fish to. What I'm interested in are:

Mollys
Corys
Betta (one male)

What would be the best combo of these for a 30g? I was thinking 2-3 mollys, 3-6 corys, and the one betta. Tank will have a filter and heater. Should I get more fish? I would love to have a pleco again but I am afraid it would be too large for the tank.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

30 gallons is a fair size really and you can have a few more fish than you have listed. What about a 1/2 dozen black skirt tetras or some neons in with the group or more mollies but in different colors. You could have a bristle nose pleco- they stay nice and small. I have one in my 30 gallon and he does a nice job of keeping the algae down.
Make sure the pleco gets a nice log to hide in. And make sure you cycle the tank before adding any fish and then add only a few at a time.
I would cycle the tank first then add the black skirts as they are very tolerant of water conditions if you go through a mini cycle when adding fish.


----------



## jessazombie (Feb 15, 2012)

Ooh the tetra sound nice. Maybe I will up the amount of mollies too and check out that pleco. I had what I believe was a Pterygoplichthys pardalis, or just a common pleco. He only grew to about 6-8 inches but he lived in a 20L for about 4 or 5 years. I'd love one of them again but I won't put it in that small of a tank.

Thanks for pointing out the tetra!


----------



## MagPie (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah the black skirt tetras are a great fish. I had the white (albino?) ones and they were pretty hardy. Plus an unusual shape too.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

the blackskirt or albino tetra varieties have a long lifespan. Mine survived for 9 years.
A funny story about common plecos-- a friend had 2 that were her young daughters pets. They outgrew the 30 gallon tank to the point that their heads stuck out of the water. The child couldn't beare parting with them even to give them a better home as she had grown used to seeing and hearing them during the night. The tank mates were a half dozen black swordtails which didn't seem to mind the huge tank mates.
The plecos never seemed to try to leave the tank which some fish will do if they are unhappy.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

You should be able to keep your betta, 5 cories, 9 or 10 mollies and your pleco will be ok


----------



## jessazombie (Feb 15, 2012)

Just a small update:

So far I have the 30g running wonderfully and have been introducing new fish. Currently I have 

3 albino corys
Black molly
Marble molly
Mickey mouse platy
bristlenose pleco


----------



## BroderickMi (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe I will up the amount of mollies too and check out that pleco


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

add a few jewel cichlids and some brichardi (princess) cichlids, you won't regret it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm....jewels and brichardi.....not good fish to put in with current stock.....
jewels are perhaps one of the most aggressive fish in the hobby...
brichardi are from lake tanganyika...need somewhat different conditions than the others..

i would stick with species that need similar parameters..


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ponera,

Have you in fact kept Jewels & Brichardi together?

If so, how did you over come the need differences between the two? and subdue the 

aggression with the Jewels?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I guess my question is more along the lines of what weirdo would ever think that Cichlids (especially ones such as Jewels) would do well with platties, cories, and molly's? 

So I have this to say: If you are not able to give positive advice, then don't give any advice at all. I am not certain if you meant that suggestion as a joke or not. If you say something like that in jest- then make it clear it is in jest. Otherwise, smarten up.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

Right now in my 40+ gallon i have:
1 male betta
6 albino cory
6 spotted cory
3 south american bumblebee catfish
3 mystery snails
6 platy and so far no problems whatsoever but i depends a lot on each individual fish.
Rule of thumb corydoras should be in groups of 5 or more and platies 2 females for every male.


----------

